# Wolff Spring set



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

Wolff 19lbs spring + Ruger P345 = Heaven!
I Put a few mag.s of ammo through the new and improved P345 and WOW what a diffrence in shooting comfort and easy. It was almost a struggle to trip the trigger before. The trigger pull was always smooth but stiff as hell and distracting and you almost had to force that last bit. Not very conducive to good shot placement. Now it is smooth as silk with a just right crisp click.

I'm lovin it!


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

There the best in my book. Glad they worked out good for you.


----------

